

Bank Of England To Monitor Social Networks - xasos
http://news.sky.com/story/1397985/bank-of-england-to-monitor-social-networks

======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.engadget.com/2014/12/29/bank-of-england-social-
ec...](http://www.engadget.com/2014/12/29/bank-of-england-social-economy/),
which points to this.

